# Miller micro plex



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was wondering what kind of experience people had with this and how it compares to csm+b? I assume that this had everything I would need. Are their any plusses or negatives for either product? Chemical composition:

Miller Microplex: (1 teaspoon of Miller Microplex weighs 4.4 grams or 4400 mg)

4% Iron (Fe)
0.5% Boron (B) 
0.05% Cobalt (Co) 
4.0% Manganese (Mn) 
0.1% Molybdenum (Mo) 
1.5% Zinc (Zn)
5.43% Magnesium (Mg)


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

No ones used this stuff before?


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

I've never used it before but I notice that it does not contain any copper. You would therefore need to find another source for copper...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Or use this on an invert tank where excess copper can kill the animals.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

How much copper would they need I have copper pipes. How neccassary is copper? I have never encountered someone with copper deficiency but i guess it can happen. I figured this would be better for shrimp tanks as well.


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

slickwillislim said:


> No ones used this stuff before?


I know of some who have ... a lot of people use whatever they have available to them ... if this is conveniently available to you, I would encourage you to give it a try ...

Microplex has 4% Iron compared to 7% Iron in Plantex CSM ... so you will be using quite a bit more ... that has an impact on cost ...

Greg


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I thought more people used this stuff. Maybe I will stick with CSM+b or maybe try some tmg if I can find it cheap.


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

Slickwillislim, I don't know where you got your info on Microplex, but I'am sitting here with a 5 lb bag of it and here is what the bag say for its guaranteed analysis: Mg (2% chelated): 5.43%; B: 0.5%; Co (chelated): 0.05%; Cu (chelated) 1.5%; Fe (chelated): 4.0%; Mn (chelated): 4.0%; Mo: 0.1%; Zn (chelated): 1.5%. The chelating agent is EDTA.

My own measure of it (which is on another thread) is that 1 tsp = 3.7 grams; 1 tsb = 11.0 grams (+/- 0.1).

Greg is right that the concentration of iron is lower than in CSM/Plantex. That is one of the reasons I alternate Microplex with Plantex -- to increase the amount of the other traces. (The other is that it contains cobalt, which may or may not be a beneficial element in higher plants; it's certainly necessary for animals as a component of vitamin B-12.) I also like having the manufacturer's analysis, which I never get with CSM.

Greg can't be serious about cost being a factor, however: You will go bankrupt on the macro-nutrients long begore your 5 lb bag of Microplex is half used.

Whether it is better or worse than Plantex, I can't say. I don't do controlled experiments, and they are, after all, only micronutrients.

Darrell


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I must be mistaken I found the information on a some what reputable sight. I cant remember where but I copied and pasted. I have to agree the price is much more reasonable but then agian csm+b isnt that much to begin with. Thanks for the correction on the analysis. I dont mind using a little more to get enough iron.


----------

